# Peripheral PXAMG



## ewok (Mar 18, 2008)

Any experiences, gripes, kudos, etc.?
Also, is it compatible w/iphone 3g? Can't find any info on this part as well.
Hoping to get one & install in in an 08 GTI w/6 disc indash because I hate my factory ipod solution (in console).
TIA,
Mark


----------



## triode (Mar 3, 1999)

*Re: Peripheral PXAMG (ewok)*

The controls in the factory radio are still confusing after a week, but the good news is you can switch to "ipod control" instead of "radio control" too, no rewiring, just change with one push of the radio input button!!!
So its the best of both worlds!


----------



## ewok (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Peripheral PXAMG (triode)*

Does that mean you can actually control the ipod using the ipod if you want and using the stereo controls if you want? That would be amazing if it is the case.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I've got them in stock, just not on the site yet, it looks to be a decent unit, Being a Sat radio based unit the controls won't be quite as fast or as intuitive as the Dension VW can products that use the steering wheel controls and the instrument cluster display
as of now they do not provide charging for the newer ipods and iphones like the Dension does out of the box, however there is supposidly a charging cable coming out for them soon
as far as the dual controls from the radio and ipod, the Dension can do something similar as well, basicaly you can transfer the control to the ipod, but you will forfeit advanced controls and text display on the radio while doing so and only have track selection from the radio at that time
also the Pxamg will not work on cars with NAV, a problem that I'm hoping that the newest Dension units will have solved (I'll be testing the Dension for this soon as my latest batch is in transit to me right now)
if adding HD Radio is a priority, and if you don't have a brand new iphone, nano, or touch that Peripheral unit is a good choice for the $$ and I'd be happy to sell one to you, or answer any more questions by phone , Email, or PM you might have


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I bought an XM SAT harness from Enfig. Can I daisy chain that harness onto the PXAMG PGHVW1 harness. Will everything still work fine?


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (japoipnoi)*

Hello Vortex. I've been a lurker for a while, but decided to post about this unit. Post is kindof long, but check this out if you're considering this unit.
The wife bought me the Peripheral PXAMG ipod adapter and PGHVW1 harness for my '06 GLI (premium 7 headunit with Sirius) for Christmas. 
I was excited because this unit should actually display the artist/album/title info from the ipod, unlike the VW adapter, and allow you to keep factory Sirius/XM.
Initially the install went pretty smoothly, I dissasembled the dash using instructions from vortex, and got the head unit out. Hooked everything up, hooked the battery back up and it started working. Sound quality was excellent with my 120gb Ipod classic as the source, and I could switch between Sirius, Aux in, and Ipod controls easily. The ipod controls were a bit strange, but eventually I figured it out. I buttoned everything up and was a happy camper. 
Fast forward to yesterday morning (about two days later) and I get into the car and start it and something's wrong. The radio says "please wait" then the dreaded "No Sat Radio" shows up. Also the radio is not responding to the accessory power from the ignition (only off on from the power button) and the display is dim. No sirius, no ipod, only cd and fm/am. Last night I decide to disconnect the battery and reconnect and, surprise - it's working again.
I contacted Peripheral technical support through the website and get this response after I described my issue:
_"We have since removed the 2006 VW cars from the application guide due to that issue. The only fix we have is to use the PGHVW2 harness. This will only give you track forward and back from the radio and will not display text."_
This is really frusterating, because the website says ""Compatible with Volkswagen cars equipped with a SAT button excluding Beetle"http://peripheralelectronics.c...356#3
And the manual for the PGHVW1 specifically states that it is compatible with 2006-2008 vw vehicles.
I'm still trying to figure out if I can update the firmware, but for now I would say STAY AWAY FROM THIS PRODUCT. It does not work as advertised, at least for my 2006 MkV. I'll post an update if I can get it to work eventually.
Also, this unit will control, but not charge the newer ipod touch/iphones.


_Modified by Philly_NickM at 12:43 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

Just another quick update on this. After parking my car last night (ipod not hooked up), I returned this morning to see that it would not start. My battery was completely drained by this unit (PXAMG) for no apparent reason. I did not have an ipod hooked up, and did not have headlights or anything else on that would drain the battery. Car wouldn't even crank over. I was able to jumpstart it, but I will definitely be removing this piece of junk from my car and shipping it back tonight. 
I would suggest that everyone avoid this product, it is poorly engineered and doesn't work with our cars.


_Modified by Philly_NickM at 5:30 AM 1-8-2009_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Philly_NickM)*

I have a similar experience with the PXAMG. I love having the text display on the radio and MFD and the ability to play songs by artist, song, album ect. The controls do take a little getting use to. However it too has completely drained my battery over night. 
I've also noticed the CAN bus on this unit is wired in series with the sat module so it has to be powered on in order for the sat receiver to work. If this unit gets in a funky state, which has happened to me, it can corrupt the radio CAN bus. This is why your radio lights were dim and the radio would not turn off with the key. Power and display intensity (to name a few) are commanded via the CAN bus. Resetting the PXAMG will solve the problem. I saw this twice, once after first install and once after the first dead battery. The PXAMG also prevents the sat receiver from working without the ignition on, I've noticed. I have a hunch if the problem is not with the PXAMG unit itself it may be that sometimes it may prevent the sat receiver from powering down since it's possible it too must be commanded to turn off. 
I am currently in conversation with Peripheral Electronics about this issue. I'll update when I get a response.

I didn't think the Dension unit had text display on the radio? If this unit is less buggy with same features (plus iPhone/Touch charging) perhaps it's a better choice?



_Modified by solarflare at 5:42 AM 1-9-2009_


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*

Thanks for the feedback solarflare. It's good to know that I'm not the only one with issues with this unit. I figured as much about the unit and the can bus interface, and you are right about the unit not working with the ignition off - this causes the no sat radio condition. I really feel than Peripheral did not thoroughly test this unit with the VW radios and it was brought to market prematurely. Thinking about this, you may be right about the issues - I think the problem is the pghvw1 harness, not necessarily the pxamg itself. Regardless it does not work as it should in our cars.
I am looking at this Dension unit as a possible alternative:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
It apparently displays text on the instrument panel MFD only, not the radio, which is okay with me.
I'm working with my vendor to return this item. I may have to return it directly to Peripheral. Let me know if Peripheral gives you any other suggestions.


_Modified by Philly_NickM at 7:59 AM 1-9-2009_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Philly_NickM)*

Will do nick. Just out of curiosity, do you turn off your radio manually (with the radio knob) or let the ignition do it?
I never turn off the radio at the radio and I'm wondering if you were listening to satellite and then switched off the ignition if the PXAMG would block the sat receiver from powering down (because it turns off with the ignition I believe)?? I'm curious why there aren't more complaints about this product. My vendor claims they have not heard of any problems. I suspect these people may turn off the radio manually or do not use satellite radio.


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*

I actually made a point to turn off the radio manually, and the battery still was drained.
I suspect it has something to do with how our cars are wired, as most cars cannot play the radio with the ignition off.
Regardless, it really shouldn't matter how you turn off the radio - the battery shouldn't be drained.


_Modified by Philly_NickM at 12:02 PM 1-9-2009_


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (Philly_NickM)*

Another update, my vendor (www.autotoys.com) has agreed to accept a return for this item. I removed it from my car and it's been fine ever since. Again, I suggest that people avoid this product, at least until they get the bugs worked out with the battery draining issue.


----------



## Nomaxx (Dec 28, 2005)

I have the PXAMG unit in my 2006 Jetta, and its flawless. There is also a cable available that charges the newer gen Ipods/Iphone. I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (Nomaxx)*

That's strange. What radio do you have? Do you have satellite radio installed?


----------



## Nomaxx (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (Philly_NickM)*

Its a 2006 Jetta with the stadard 6cd and satellite changer. I did update the pxamg firmware with the vw beta software. I believe you have to do this for it to work correctly. Just call them and they will email you the firmware. It takes about 30 seconds to update it so its real easy. I can also email you the update if needed.


----------



## rsouviney (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought a Peripheral PXAMG from Autotoys on 4 Feb 2009 (Invoice 76893) and had it professionally installed in my 2009 Jetta TDI VW. I have had my battery run down several times and just had the car checked at the VW dealer. The mechanic indicated that the Peripheral PGHVW1 iPod connector (w/5 volt charger but NO the HD Radio) is keeping the radio on so it doesn't go to sleep, therefore it is always drawing power and is running my battery down. When the PGHVW1 controller box was unplugged, the power drain stopped. The Peripheral web site says the to update to firmware v. .36c. Does anyone know how to check the firmware version on the controller to see if that is the problem? And has anyone heard that the firmware actually fixes the problem with running down the Jetta battery?


----------



## rsouviney (Mar 24, 2009)

Update: I called Peripheral Electronica (727-572-9255 then press 5) and after a long wait talked with Rick. He was very gracious and knowledgeable and confirmed that all iPod Control Multimedia Gateways (PGHVW1) for the VW Jetta were shipped without the updated firmware file .36c. It seems clear that everyone who installed this produce in their VW Jetta w/Sat Radio (and probably other VWs as well) will run their battery down if they don't start their car for about 30. The old firmware leaves the satellite radio on all the time and draws about 1.5 amps instead of the normal draw of about 30-40 milliamps when the Jetta ignition is off. Note that even with the new firmware, the iPod will continue to charge, putting about 300 milliamp drain on the battery even when the ignition is off, until the iPod is charged, and it will start charging again when the iPod reaches its charging threshold. So, leaving the iPod attached for several weeks while your car is not being started (i.e., while you are on vacation) could cause your car battery to drain completely as well. I am unplugging my iPod if I leave my car for more than a few days. I have requested that Peripheral reimburse me for this firmware update since removing and updating it took my installer 1.5 hours. We'll see how much responsibility for this mess Peripheral Electronics accepts and I will post the result of my request for reimbursement. BTW, Autotoys.com, where I bought this item, never responded to my emails and does not list a Costumer Service telephone number, so beware purchasing anything from this site.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Philly_NickM)*

Philly_NickM, did you ever get reimbursed from Autotoys.com? It's been 2 months now for me and I still have not received my refund.


----------



## rsouviney (Mar 24, 2009)

Update: Peripheral Electronics Customer Service agreed to split my $80 cost to remove the iPod unit and update the firmware. I was pleased that they responded and made an attempt at least to compensate me for this problem. I never heard anything back from Autotoys (2 weeks now) and don't expect to based on the terrible comments about this company's lack of adequate Customer Service. The firmware did fix the problem with my battery being drained every 30 hours or so if I didn't drive my Jetta, and I assume that Peripheral will be installing the updated firmware on any new product being shipped.


----------



## Kraz4spd (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Philly_NickM)*

So does anybody have any recommendations as to what to use for simple integration. (eg. volume and track advance).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Kraz4spd)*

So whats the final word. They sent us this item as soon as it was released and we didn't like the way it worked and we wouldn't sell anything we didn't trust. We have the units in stock but dont want to put them on the site until we know they will work good.


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:41 AM 4-8-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Kraz4spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraz4spd* »_So does anybody have any recommendations as to what to use for simple integration. (eg. volume and track advance).

Get the USA Spec PA-11 VW6 for that.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page


----------



## Philly_NickM (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Philly_NickM, did you ever get reimbursed from Autotoys.com? It's been 2 months now for me and I still have not received my refund. 

Yes, I did receive a full refund from them. They have quite a complicated RMA process you need to follow. You need to submit a ticket on their site http://www.autotoys.info/ (you will have to create an account). After you submit the ticket they will send you instructions on how to return the product. You will need the original invoice and packaging. You can also try emailing [email protected] Good luck!

Regarding this product - while it may work for some people, but I don't think it works very well with our cars. There are better choices out there, such as the Dension GW16VC1 unit I have - haven't had a single problem with it since I've installed it. Works great with the MFD and steering wheel controls as well.


_Modified by Philly_NickM at 11:49 AM 5-1-2009_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Philly_NickM)*

Yes I followed their procedures, received a RMA and an acceptance email from them when they received the return and that's the last I heard from them. Contacted them twice asking about my refund. The first response stated it takes 2 months to get a check to me. I thought that was ridiculous but waited patiently anyway. 2 months past, no refund. Emailed them again and no response. Still no refund. I reported them to the BBB. I would avoid doing business with this place at all cost. I should have know better looking at their half-ass website.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

